# Setting up Samba with CUPS and cupsaddsamba

## kami22

Hi,

i am trying to set up a printer with drivers for Windows 32 bit and 64 bit. I copied all drivers to the dir, like written here:

http://blog.encomiabile.it/2010/02/17/samba-cups-and-windows-32-64-bit-drivers

But i always get this error:

 *Quote:*   

>  cupsaddsmb -a -v
> 
> Kennwort für root erforderlich, um über SAMBA auf localhost zugreifen zu können:
> 
> Befehl ausführen: smbclient //localhost/print$ -N -A /tmp/4cec296fa2b3f -c „mkdir W32X86;put /tmp/4cec296d80150 W32X86/PSC1110.ppd;put /usr/share/cups/drivers/ps5ui.dll W32X86/ps5ui.dll;put /usr/share/cups/drivers/pscript.hlp W32X86/pscript.hlp;put /usr/share/cups/drivers/pscript.ntf W32X86/pscript.ntf;put /usr/share/cups/drivers/pscript5.dll W32X86/pscript5.dll“
> ...

 

Can someone please tell me, why it always crashes?

Thank you.

Cu kami

----------

## darkphader

Because of a conflict with the print driver directory.

The Gentoo ebuild creates

```
/var/lib/samba/printers/X64
```

whereas cupsaddsmb wants, and will create if not there

```
/var/lib/samba/printers/x64
```

It's a difference in case - X64 vs x64. Just remove the X64 directory that the ebuild creates during installation and everything will be fine.

Chris

----------

## darkphader

Added this to my blog:

http://blog.realcomputerguy.com/2011/10/cups-samba-64bit-driver-installation.html

Working around Gentoo's X64 it may be easier to just symlink:

```
cd /var/lib/samba/printers/

ln -s X64 x64
```

----------

